# Angler durch Stromschlag getötet



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag







*Angler durch Stromschlag getötet​*
Am Sonntag starb ein Angler, 47 Jahre alt, am Donaukanal bei Erbach:
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110979/3658047

Die Polizei gehe davon aus, dass er eine "Langangel" testen wollte und dabei wohl mit der Angelschnur eine Stromleitung berührt habe und einen tödlichen Stromschlag erhalten.

--------------------------------------------​
Nach meiner Vermutung war die "Langangel" eine Stippe aus Kohlefaser.

Die Berührung mit der Leitung fand wohl mit der Stippe selber statt, nicht mit der Schnur, wie die Polizei vermutete.

Immer wieder hört man ja, dass man mit Kohlefaserruten aufpassen solle, ob bei Gewittern oder bei Stromleitungen.

Diesen traurigen Beweis hätte es dazu eigentlich nicht bedurft.

Mein Beileid an Angehörige und Freunde!

Und:
Kohlefaser leitet - VORSICHT bei Stromleitungen und Gewitter

Thomas Finkbeiner


Danke an den Boardi, der mir die Meldung schickte!


----------



## Blinker Mann (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Oh man das weiß man doch#d unter Hochspannungsleitungen weg mit der Rute. Aber kommt immer wieder vor, leider.


----------



## postmaster (12. Juni 2017)

Leitet die Schnurr (mono/geflochten) tatsächlich Strom? Eine Rute klar - so haben wir das auch im Kurs gelernt. Von leitenden Schnüren wusste ich nicht (ich denke Stahlvorfach ausgenommen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Deswegen vermute ich auch, dass der Polizeibericht sich irrt - ich denke bei "Langrute" an Stippe aus Kohlefaser und eben nicht an die Schnur, die da mit der Leitung in Kontakt kam.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



postmaster schrieb:


> Leitet die Schnurr (mono/geflochten) tatsächlich Strom? Eine Rute klar - so haben wir das auch im Kurs gelernt. Von leitenden Schnüren wusste ich nicht (ich denke Stahlvorfach ausgenommen).



Nasse Schnüre leiten auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

ah, ok, das wusste ich auch nicht - da hätte bei dem Durchmesser auch gedacht, dass die eher in Sekundenbruchteilen durch(geschmort)  sind..

danke!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Nasse Schnüre leiten auf jeden Fall!



Also ich hab mal vor dem Studium Mechatroniker gelernt (hieß in der DDR BMSR-Mechaniker) und glaube mich mit Elektrik etwas auszukennen. 

Theoretisch kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass der Angler über eine feuchte geflochtene Schnur (mit Monofil wird das eher nix, weil kein durchgehender Wasserfilm drauf ist) einen Stromschlag bekommen kann. Damit der tödlich ist, muss in der Praxis schon einiges zusammenkommen (nasse Hände, Herzprobleme, Pech usw.). Bei richtiger Hochspannung ist die Schnur tatsächlich in Sekundenbruchteilen durch.

Ich tippe da auch eher auf eine lange Kohlefaserrute und ggf. übergesprungene Spannung. Bei feuchtem Wetter und Hochspannung passiert das durchaus auch dann, wenn zwischen Angel und Leitung noch 2m Luft sind.


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Also bei uns hier sind bei 14,5m meist Schluß,16-22m fischen nur wenige Engländer.

Was war das für eine Leitung die so dicht übern Boden hängt das man da mit ner Pole rankommt??? 

Selbst bei 14,5m ist es eigentlich nicht möglich nur ansatzweise da hoch zu kommen,soweit ich weiß hängen die Starkstromleitungen alle min. 25m über Grund an der tiefsten stelle.

Und 11,5m Übersprung halte ich für nicht möglich.

Trotzdem mein Beileid und Sch...sowas.


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Hallo,
ich bin für den Freileitungsbau tätig und muss deswegen jedes Jahr zum Sicherheitslehrgang.
Der Verunfallte ist sicher mit einer Kohlefaserrute an die Leitung gekommen. Eine nasse, geflochtene Schnur würde gleich wegschmoren, die wirkt quasi wie der Draht in einer Sicherung.
Bei einer 20kV-Leitung (Ortsverteilnetz) findet ein Überschlag bei einer Annäherung auf 20cm statt. Bei einer 110kV- Leitung bei Annäherung auf 1m, das sind dann die typischen Unfälle, wenn mal wieder Kids auf nem Zug rumklettern.

Bei unseren Baustellen gilt bei 1bis110kV Leitungen IMMER ein Sicherheitsabstand von 3m! 
Bei Leitungen über 110kV generell 5m für nicht unterwiesenes Personal.

Für Angler ist wissenswert, das der minimale Abstand zwischen Erdboden und Leiterseil 7m betragen darf bzw. beträgt!
Da ist man mit ner Kopfrute schnell im kritischen Bereich.

@Thomas 
Könntest du bitte im Friedfischtread die letzten beiden Absätze veröffentlichen? Ist quasi "Arbeitsschutz".
Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

in welchem Thread meinst Du? 
Kannste gerne selber reinsetzen..


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

An meinem See laufen die Kabel in ca.8m Höhe übers Wasser.
Was soll ich sagen, ich habe einen Effzett drüber geworfen!
Dabei stand ich barfuss im Wasser, weil der Dreckskahn eigentlich immer leckt.
Die Spinne war natürlich aus hochmoduliertem Kohlefaser und wie sollte es anders sein, die Schnur eine Geflochtene.
Mit einem reflexhaften Schwups habe ich den Effzett wieder zurück gewuppt, dieser fiel dann auch gleich zurück ins Wasser, ohne groß über die Gefahr nach zu denken!
Erst danach wurde mir ganz heiß!

Trotzdem, mein Beileid für Angehörige und Freunde des Anglers.

Nachtrag: Ich will hier niemanden dazu auffordern, dieses nach zu ahmen, dass könnte nämlich auch schief gehen!


Jürgen


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> ...Für Angler ist wissenswert, das der minimale Abstand zwischen Erdboden und Leiterseil 7m betragen darf bzw. beträgt!...



seh ich das richtig: rutenspitze ist quasi erdboden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Jose schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig: rutenspitze ist quasi erdboden?



Erdboden ist da, wo du draufstehst. 

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Hand eines Anglers mit Größe 1,80m etwas mehr als 1m vom Boden entfernt sein dürfte, ist man mit einer 5m-Rute bereits im roten Bereich, falls man mal den Arm samt Angel nach oben streckt.

Ich mache um Stromleitungen jeder Art beim Angeln einen großen Bogen, obwohl meine längste Floatrute nur 4,20m Länge hat und ich mit 1,83m kein Riese bin. Ist mir einfach zu unangenehm.


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erdboden ist da, wo du draufstehst. ...


danke, hälst mich wenigstens nicht für nen ansitzer :m

meine frage war ernst gemeint: wie ich verstanden hab ist ab 7m distanz zur leitung die gefahr des 'leuchtbogens' gegeben.

interessiert den strom doch nicht wen oder was sondern nur die 7m: "da kann ich springen"

warte da lieber auf fundiertes von Ladi, weil so ein sprung bockt mich nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

@Jose, er meinte den Mindestabstand der Leitung zum Boden, nicht geringer, ist wohl bauartlich  so vorgeschrieben!
Beim Lichtbogen sprach er von etwa 1m Abstand zum stromleitenden Objekt (z.b. Angelrute, oder Kids auf dem Eisenbahnwagon), je nach Stromstärke auch weniger.
Du stehst wohl auf der Leitung?

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

danke, kommt schon mal vor. hab auch schon so manches taxi verpeilt :m

danke für den "einen meter".  als 180+270 spinner (ja ja  ), da kann ich ja beruhigt weiter in der gegend rumtapern:vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Jose schrieb:


> meine frage war ernst gemeint: wie ich verstanden hab ist ab 7m distanz zur leitung die gefahr des 'leuchtbogens' gegeben.



Real besteht die Gefahr des Übersprungs bei europäischen Höchstspannungsnetzen (380kV) in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter ab ca. 2m, eher etwas darunter. Nix 7m.

Wobei das mit den 380 kV nicht ganz korrekt ist. In Polen gibt es meines Wissens nach eine Leitung zu einem Kraftwerk in der Ukraine, die mit 750 kV betrieben wird. Da würde ich dann einen etwas höheren Sicherheitsabstand empfehlen. :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Jose schrieb:


> danke für den "einen meter".



Ein Meter Abstand ist für 380 kV-Leitungen definitiv zu gering. Allerdings hängen diese Leitungen auch nicht in 7m Höhe über dem Erdboden rum.


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

versteh ich doch richtig, komme ich mit der ruten*SPITZE* in den bereich um die 2 meter der leitung, dann könnts kribbelig werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Jose schrieb:


> versteh ich doch richtig, komme ich mit der ruten*SPITZE* in den bereich um die 2 meter der leitung, dann könnts kribbelig werden.



Im Prinzip ja. In der Realität hängt es von deiner momentanen Leitfähigkeit, sprich deinem Widerstand ab, denn du bist in diesem Szenario Leiter im Stromkreis. Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob du barfuß im Wasser oder mit Gummistiefel auf einer trockenen Steinplatte stehst.


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... In der Realität hängt es von deiner momentanen Leitfähigkeit, sprich deinem Widerstand ab...


:vik: dann sind thomas und ich absolut sicher.
wir sind widerstand an sich :vik:


ps: danke für die verklarung


----------



## Fruehling (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Noch ganz andere Faktoren spielen eine große Rolle und sind oft das Zünglein an der Waage:

Selbstverständlich die Luftfeuchtigkeit - es ist bzgl. ihrer elektrischen Leitfähigkeit natürlich ein Unterschied, ob trockener Ostwind oder feuchtigkeitsschwangere Luft aus dem Westen weht.

Woran die meisten gar nicht denken ist die Ionisierung der Luft! Was die bewirken kann, erlebt man schlimmstenfalls kurz vor einem Gewitter in Form sogenannter Elmsfeuer. Hat man zusätzlich oder auch alternativ noch ein leichtes Surren in der Rute, steht der Abschuß durch einen Blitz unmittelbar bevor! |bigeyes

Bedeutet für die stromführenden Leitungen, daß man bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit oder bei Gewitterwetterlagen einen noch größeren Bogen um sie machen sollte.

Hartgesottene suchen mal bei youtube nach entsprechenden Filmchen...


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



postmaster schrieb:


> Leitet die Schnurr (mono/geflochten) tatsächlich Strom? Eine Rute klar - so haben wir das auch im Kurs gelernt. Von leitenden Schnüren wusste ich nicht (ich denke Stahlvorfach ausgenommen).



Kann ich dir trotz Erfahrung mit einer Niederspannungsleitung nicht beantworten. Ich warf durch einen Windstoß einen Kuko am ummantelten Stahlvorfach mit Geflecht drüber, das hat sofort einen lauten Knall gegeben und bruzelte bis zur Entfernung noch etwas. Bei mir kam in 10m Entfernung aber nichts davon an. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

ich werd so oder schauen, nicht unter solchen Leitungen angeln zu müssen, obs nun Schnur oder Rute oder am Ende beides war, die zum tragischen Unfall führten..

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste...


----------



## postmaster (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Kurzes Update:

Zitat SWP:


> Zu diesem Zweck fuhr er an den Donaukanal westlich der Bahntrasse Ulm–Friedrichshafen. Am Ufer des Kanals stehend, muss der 47-Jährige mit der mehr als *zehn Meter langen Angel* ausgeholt haben, ohne auf die Stromleitung hinter sich zu achten.



SWP.de

10-Meter-Rute? Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt.

Laut Beschreibung müsste das hier passiert sein.


----------



## gründler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



postmaster schrieb:


> 10-Meter-Rute? Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt.
> 
> .



22m ist die längste Käufliche,aber wird nur in Uk gefischt und ist kaum hier in De.zu bekommen.

#h


----------



## Ladi74 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

So, hab wieder Netz und ein bissel Zeit.
Die 7m minimaler Abstand von der Leitung bis zum Erdboden sind ganz normal.I.d.R. ist der Abstand grösser! Aber die Erde ist ja nicht brett eben....
Deshalb haben einige Bauern auch Probleme mit ihren Maiserntern, die Dinger sind zu hoch!
Jetzt soll mehr Strom durchgeleitet werden und somit dehnen sich die Leiterseile aus, dann werden die Maste erhöht. Dies betrifft v.a. 110kV-Leitungen des Verteilernetzes.

Wenn ichs nicht vergesse, stelle ich am WE mal ein Bild vom Leitungsdurchhang ein.
Kriege das mitm Tab nur nicht hin.
Bin grade bei Karlsruhe, da gehen 4Leitungen parallel und der Durchhang ist gut zu sehen.


In Deutschland sind 380kV Leitungen das höchste der Gefühle, dort gilt ein Sicherheitsabstand von 5m zu allen spannungsführenden Teilen!

Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, bleibt von den Dingern weg, denn um es  schnodderig zu sagen, "Starkstrom macht klein, schwarz und hässlich!"


----------



## Ladi74 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Wie versprochen, mal ein Bild vom Leitungsdurchhang im Bereich Karlsruhe-Daxlanden. Es handelt sich um 4 Hochspannungstrassen zwischen 20 und 380kV, welche dort paralell verlaufen.
Der hintere Mast gehört zu einer 110KV, der Mast davor zu einer 220kV. Die beiden anderen Maste sind außerhalb des Bildes.
Alle Masten sind ungefähr gleich hoch, die Entfernungen zwischen den Masten fast identisch. Alle Leitungen hängen annähernd gleich tief durch.

Bei einer Havarie(z.B. Kurzschluss durch Fremdkörper) schaltet nur die 380kV-Leitung automatisch ab! 
Bei allen anderen wird mehrfach versucht den Spannungsabfall auszugleichen. So soll der Fremdkörper, meistens ein Ast, weggebrannt werden.
Auch nach der Abschaltung ist die Leitung nicht stromlos, dies ist erst nach Erdung der Leiterseile der Fall! 
Das Erden darf/wird nicht von den Rettungskräften (Feuerwehr o.ä.) durchgeführt!
Aus dem Grund, enden v.a. Strom-Unfälle mit Kranen, Kipplastern usw.oft tödlich. 
Die Rettungskräfte kommen an den Verunfallten nicht heran und müssen zusehen, wie er durch Stromschlag (beim Verlassen des Fahrzeugs) oder Feuer ums Leben kommt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



postmaster schrieb:


> K
> ...
> 10-Meter-Rute? Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt.
> ...




Dan google mal z.B. nach "Kopfrute 16m" - Du wirst staunen.
Da gibts dann z.B. https://matchanglershop.de/shop/Rut...tan-Z9-2-Advance-Set-16m-1385Gramm::3180.html
oder auch 
http://www.ms-angelshop.de/de/zebco...ing-sphere-zero-g-f1-plus-extension-16-m.html
(nur als Beispiele!)


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Die 7m minimaler Abstand von der Leitung bis zum Erdboden sind ganz normal.I.d.R. ist der Abstand grösser! Aber die Erde ist ja nicht brett eben....
> Deshalb haben einige Bauern auch Probleme mit ihren Maiserntern, die Dinger sind zu hoch!
> Jetzt soll mehr Strom durchgeleitet werden und somit dehnen sich die Leiterseile aus, dann werden die Maste erhöht. Dies betrifft v.a. 110kV-Leitungen des Verteilernetzes.



7m? Dazu noch die Körperhöhe von 1m+2,70m für 'ne lange Spinnrute.. Die 3,3m reichen für einen Störlichtbogen, oder?

Ich danke dir für deine interessanten Infos!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für deine interessanten Infos!


dito!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

*Angelschnur verfing sich in Hochspannungsleitung *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/unterfranken/inhalt/angler-strom-hassberge-100.html


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Jetzt habe ich Mal eine Frage in die Runde.
Ein Kollege und ich sind gestern los und waren ein wenig Spinnfischen. Es war sehr schwül und es stand wohl ein Gewitter an bzw. hatte zwischendruch in Entfernung gewittert. Die Luft schien sichtlich unter Spannung zu sein, denn als es leicht zu regnen begann habe ich mehrere kleine Stromschläge an meiner Rute bekommen wenn die dicken Regentropfen drauf gekommen sind.
Habe dann meine Rute eingepackt und wir sind schnell weg. 

Später in 30km weiterer Entfernung und nachdem sich alles beruhigt hat, haben wir weiter geangelt. Dann hatte mein Kollege - der das vorher nicht glaube konnte - das selbe Phänomen gehabt. Einmal konnte ich den Schlag sogar bei ihm hören. Das ist in etwa damit zu vergleichen, wenn man einen Gewischt bekommt, weil man jemand anderes oder das Auto berührt. Aufladung auf einem Teppich und so weiter...

Hat jemand schon etwas ähnliches erlebt? Das war wirklich strange gestern


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Mal eine Frage in die Runde.
> Ein Kollege und ich sind gestern los und waren ein wenig Spinnfischen. Es war sehr schwül und es stand wohl ein Gewitter an bzw. hatte zwischendruch in Entfernung gewittert. Die Luft schien sichtlich unter Spannung zu sein, denn als es leicht zu regnen begann habe ich mehrere kleine Stromschläge an meiner Rute bekommen wenn die dicken Regentropfen drauf gekommen sind.
> Habe dann meine Rute eingepackt und wir sind schnell weg.
> 
> ...



Rein spekulativ könnten die von dir beschriebenen Effekte durch elektrische Ladungen in Gewitternähe ausgelöst worden sein.
Ein ähnlicher Effekt sind die sog. Elmsfeuer: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elmsfeuer


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angler durch Stromschlag getötet*

Sehr interessant, das könnte ggf. sogar passen.
Denn das Gewitter war kurze Zeit später dann auch zu sehen/hören. 
Sind natürlich in beiden Fällen direkt ins Auto und weg - ehe das Gewitter da war.

Danke dir


----------

